# Campground Near Or Around Steinhatchee, Fl.



## TeamCyBo (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi all. We will be going to visit Steinhatchee, FL. the first week in April. We need the good folks here to give some input and suggestions for campgrounds in the area.

Thanks,
Bo


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

We stayed (and loved) Homosassa Springs.

I kept a blog on our odyssey around the U.S. in 2010.

Here's the link to my first two pages on Homosassa Springs. Photos are included.

Enjoy!

My blog


----------



## TeamCyBo (Oct 22, 2011)

raynardo said:


> We stayed (and loved) Homosassa Springs.
> 
> I kept a blog on our odyssey around the U.S. in 2010.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. After looking around we decided to stay at Manatee Springs State Park. They do not have any full hookups, so the Thetford will be going with us. Growing up in that area I've spent many times there and it's a great place to spend the day. I've just never camped there. We shall see. It's and adventure, right? Lol. We will be there for 9 days so hopefully will have some good pics to post.

BTW, great blog!

Thanks,
Bo


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

As I remember there are several small CGs in the village also one up on hiway 19 . Good spot for fishing for reds and seatrout , also hot spot for scallops . If going at scallop opening you better have reservations !


----------



## TeamCyBo (Oct 22, 2011)

sunnybrook29 said:


> As I remember there are several small CGs in the village also one up on hiway 19 . Good spot for fishing for reds and seatrout , also hot spot for scallops . If going at scallop opening you better have reservations !


My family has lived there since about 1945. Since I have not camped in the area, I am not familiar with the cg's around there. You are right about the fishing and scalloping. It is the best in the world. Nothing quite like going out and hunt scallops, cleaning them then having them for a meal. So fresh and soooooooo good. When the reds were running, I remember as a kid that there were so many boats in the river, that you could almost walk accross the river boat by boat. What a site. Makes me wanna go right now, lol. I am looking forward to going back.

Bo


----------



## TeamCyBo (Oct 22, 2011)

After extensive looking around we have decided to stay at Manatee State Park. I think we got lucky because they only had 4 spaces left. Must be a popular CG. We are excited to be going. We are going to Redtop Mountain in Feb. and also Skidaway Island in May. 
Now, where to go in March









Bo


----------

